

Silicon valley out, Graphene valley in - rexyo
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/26612/

======
rexyo
There was an article about graphene I read a while ago. Only now it starts to
really take off. Graphene is going to be the new silicon scientists say:
[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/graphene-replace-silicon-
da...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/graphene-replace-silicon-day-
scientists,5075.html)

And IBM already used it to build 100Ghz supercomputers according to this
article:
[http://www.pcworld.com/article/188656/ibm_details_worlds_fas...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/188656/ibm_details_worlds_fastest_graphene_transistor.html)

It is not that farfetched to think that in the pretty near future graphene
will be used for flexible displays:
<http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/article/HONSHI/20090225/166337/>

The future for commercial graphene applications is virtually unlimited and is
going to explode exponentially within the next couple of years.

Silicon out, graphene in..

